# Where are the Pompano???



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Have checked the Surf Fishing a few times over the past couple weeks did they pass Daytona and head south or are they just not here yet?

Has anyone local been lately....


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Wait your turn,they're just starting to show up in north Fla.This cold front schould turn them on this week in Jacksonville.
We'll release all the 12" and under pomps so ya'll have something to catch.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

it isn't that cold yet.
hopefully end of october they'll show up and in full force by thanksgiving.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fall Pompano*

The water temps are cooling off a bit up 'Nawth' so they should be moving South soon. 

My Pompano Tree hasn't popped yet. No pop; no Pompano.

Hang in there. They will come. C2


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

BentHook said:


> Wait your turn,they're just starting to show up in north Fla.This cold front schould turn them on this week in Jacksonville.
> We'll release all the 12" and under pomps so ya'll have something to catch.


Yea yea" post when they hit your neck of the woods ~i know last year by mid October they were here.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> it isn't that cold yet.
> hopefully end of october they'll show up and in full force by thanksgiving.


Hey Rhay...
Caught a few small ones... up to 11 inches. Saw a few caught last week that were keepers. Not in force at all but soon....


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hold on tight - they are on their way to our back yard. According to my record from last 2 years, they should be here in Mid-Nov.

HellRhay, Did you move out of Florida?. Have not heard from you lately. Hope to see you sometimes in PlayaLinda


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Guys we are still catching them in NC. Lots of fish still to come your way. :beer:


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Speaking of Pompano*

Speaking of Pompano,does anyone no of a resturant in Daytona area that serves pompano? The old Parks use to serve it everyday but I have not found a place that offers it since the old Parks closed.


----------

